
The New American Dream: My Life as a Minority Startup Owner - kevindeasis
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/04/the-new-american-dream-my-life-as-a-minority-startup-owner/
======
ap3
I thought it was going to be about having a minority stake in a startup, like
investing 10k when a couple of buddies have an idea for a product

